# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hybrid Planted Discus tank



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I can't exactly call this a biotope. So lets go with calling it a amazon theme tank









This is my work in progress - its a 55g, Whisper 30-60 (and Jr) no CO2, lighting is down to 30w again (I had up to 160w over it; had to remove due to excessive algae)

Residents include 3 Angels, 6 Red Turq x snake skin discus, some Bolivian rams and a pleco.

Its still a work in progress, waiting on plants to grow in properly - Java Moss and Java fern don't seem to appreciate the high tank temperatures (86F). There is a lot more driftwood being prepped for addition - each piece takes a while due to the large sizes.


























Eventually I'd like to get at least 80w back on top - with some floating plants (water lettuce or duckweed) There's a trim piece to surround the bottom, which will be added to hide the bottom glass and add to the upper waters feel - but I need some matching 'stick on wood' before I'll put those on. Hopefully the java moss and java fern will catch on. I'll probably add some anubias nana to some of the driftwood somewhere...

I've also got a post in Aquascaping and biotopes on this tank - http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=5196060812&m=7516033214

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I can't exactly call this a biotope. So lets go with calling it a amazon theme tank









This is my work in progress - its a 55g, Whisper 30-60 (and Jr) no CO2, lighting is down to 30w again (I had up to 160w over it; had to remove due to excessive algae)

Residents include 3 Angels, 6 Red Turq x snake skin discus, some Bolivian rams and a pleco.

Its still a work in progress, waiting on plants to grow in properly - Java Moss and Java fern don't seem to appreciate the high tank temperatures (86F). There is a lot more driftwood being prepped for addition - each piece takes a while due to the large sizes.


























Eventually I'd like to get at least 80w back on top - with some floating plants (water lettuce or duckweed) There's a trim piece to surround the bottom, which will be added to hide the bottom glass and add to the upper waters feel - but I need some matching 'stick on wood' before I'll put those on. Hopefully the java moss and java fern will catch on. I'll probably add some anubias nana to some of the driftwood somewhere...

I've also got a post in Aquascaping and biotopes on this tank - http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=5196060812&m=7516033214

Andy

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

java fern is not an Amazonic plant....








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------

